# [ 2009 ] Just purchased at Valdoro Lodge--SANITY CHECK, PLEASE!!!



## feed the otter (Jan 20, 2009)

We are in the middle of a week at Valdoro Lodge in Breckenridge, having somehow managed to use our club points (HGVC Hawaii owners) to reserve what has been a GREAT week here (I will certainly share details of this once we're home next week).

We decided to go to the owner's update earlier this evening (where all the drama started), for what we figured would be 45 minutes of our time for $50 to spend out in town.  All good, right?

As we knew the property to be sold out, it "turns out" there were still units available in the form of those on which Valdoro foreclosed and had back in inventory (for however good a deal one could be convinced they were).  Truth be told, it really wasn't a pressure sell, and probably only ended up the way it did for the interest my lovely bride and I expressed in the property, with which we've really been thrilled for our first time here.

Since you already know how this ended up, I'll cut to the deal:
1.  Highlights:  7000 pts, 2BR platinum season, even year (starting 2010), guaranteed fixed week #52 (New Year's) with option to float as desired
2.  Incentives:  seller (Valdoro/HGVC) covers closing costs, 50% down payment & the other 50% @ 0% for 12 months, seller covers maintenance fees for 2010 ($1,050 or so as projected), 7000 more club points (NOT bonus points) for 2009 of which we already know we can make good use
3.  Bottom line:  total cost to us of $23,898.90 (including $118.90 loan origination fee)

As ski vacations go, with kids in school, this is exactly what we'd ask for if we could choose it ourselves.

As quick as I could, I took a look online and it APPEARS that resale prices (at least as listed) are consistent with this deal or even more than we're paying, particularly with this getting us a fixed week at New Year's every other year.  I've not yet dealt with trying to rent out a TS should we go that route, but what little I've heard of it suggests it's not a bad option for a week like this if we want to bank a bit instead.

I know that the simple rule of thumb is that resale is the only way to go, but perhaps foolishly I'm hoping this might be the exception to the rule.  For whatever reason I'm fairly at peace with it, but by no means about to turn my back on the adivce of anyone who may know better.

We have five days to walk away from it.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry for being long winded.

Thanks very much, in advance.


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 20, 2009)

*valdoro*

I just pulled up a resale website, and found 2 bdrm eoy ranging from $8,000 to $13,000.  There was one annual for $30,600 - but it is 14000 pts annually (not 7000 like the others).  from timesharesalespros.com

from timesharehotdeal.com
2bd/2ba 7000 pt eoy for $21,000

And last one:
timesharebrokerservices.com
2bd/2ba eoy, 7000 pts for $16,900
2bdlockout; eoy 7000 $6500 (plat summer)

Not sure if that helps, but there are some quick prices I found.  Seems all over the board.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 21, 2009)

Sunshine Wanted said:


> I just pulled up a resale website, and found 2 bdrm eoy ranging from $8,000 to $13,000.  There was one annual for $30,600 - but it is 14000 pts annually (not 7000 like the others).  from timesharesalespros.com
> 
> from timesharehotdeal.com
> 2bd/2ba 7000 pt eoy for $21,000
> ...


Those "floating" weeks do not compare to a fixed week 52.  The only fixed week in those listings was the EOY 2BR week 3 for $21K.  With a floating week at Valdoro, you have no priority over any other HGVC member on booking a ski week at Valdoro -- you would have to book at the 9-month window like any other HGVC member.  It is possible to get a ski week, but you need to be lucky and it is certainly nothing that you can count on.

To the OP:  if you are comfortable with your purchase and will use it there, I would say go for it.  You are purchasing a premium week at a premium resort, so you know that does not come cheap.  I have sort of kept an eye on Valdoro resales, and when I have seen a week 51 or 52 (every year), it was usually listed for $50K plus.

BTW, I just returned from staying there for the MLK weekend (3 nights) in a 2BR.  We might have passed each other in the hall!    We enjoyed our stay as usual!  The new furniture and flat-screen TVs were a nice upgrade this year!

Kurt


----------



## wmmmmm (Jan 21, 2009)

If week 52 is important to you because of your kids and you can afford it, then it's right for you.  I purchased my HHV directly from Hilton and I'm in line to buy GVC from Disney because I need to make sure I get a week in the Summer when the kids are out of school.  Even if it wasn't the absolute best deal, the weeks I stayed at HHV are worth every penny I paid.


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 21, 2009)

When I was looking for a week 52 at Valdoro, the best I could do at the time (1.5 years ago I think) was 68K for 14000 points. Since my Grand Waikikian penthouse points were "cheaper" and we would prefer a 3 bedroom unit - I did not buy at the time. Also, because I wanted to look at Hyatt and Starwood. I ended up buying Hyatt and Starwood ski weeks - some of them fixed. Some of these fixed weeks were much cheaper than what you have in mind, but some of them were more expensive.
There are cheaper options though in Breckenridge but I would very much prefer owning at the Valdoro.

Bottom line - if you are comfortable with the amount, I would buy it. I love the Valdoro. We will be there in a few weeks and we can't wait. I don't think you will find a resale there for much less anytime soon. 

Do you happen to know if they have fixed weeks 51 available? And, did they give you an update about the Valdoro River House? I saw the house on a rental website and I think it looks very nice. With the prices they were asking (500K for a week 52/70000 points plus 10K mf's) I can imagine that they needed to rent it out in this economy. I would love to be able to use points to get it for a ski week!


----------



## Blues (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow.  You can get 7000 points every year (not EOY) at somewhere in LV or Florida for $12K or less.  So you're paying a huge premium for your fixed week 52.  As long as you know how big a premium you're paying, and it's worth it to you, then go for it.  Personally, I think it's too much.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 21, 2009)

If you feel you must absolutely have that week, then I guess you will have to pay that price.

But I agree with Blues, that's a heck of a lot of $$$ for an EOY 7000 points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 21, 2009)

My biggest problem with paying full price from the developer isn't paying the big bucks ( OK maybe it is) BUT paying the big bucks not knowing you have another option. 

You know that there are other option and have made a reasonable choice of paying more to get exactly what you want and need. It may not have been my choice ( since my kids are older and don't need a fixed new years week) but it sounds like you have looked at all the options and made a choice.

Good Luck!


----------



## RLG (Jan 21, 2009)

You should notice that the comments you're getting are similar to those you'd get if you asked your friends whether they thought your new girlfriend is pretty.  How many do you think are going to be brutally honest?

I think you're making a mistake and throwing a lot of money away.  You should rescind.

There are lots of examples to show that a EOY 2br ski week isn't worth anywhere near 23k.  For example,  at my Starwood resort, a floating ski week sells for about 5k eoy and 12k ey.  

So the question is how much more should it be worth to you to fix your week to week 52?  If you assume a 5% cost of funds and an 18k difference in price between the new years week and a generic floating week, it would be costing you $900 per year extra.  Is it really true that EVERY time you go there, you'll want to do so over new years, so that a floating week is completely unacceptable?

I'd recommend that you rescind, buy a floating ski week, and rent when you absolutely have to go over new years.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jan 21, 2009)

Feed the Otter:

I hope you have many wonderful times skiing in Breckenridge.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 21, 2009)

RLG said:


> You should notice that the comments you're getting are similar to those you'd get if you asked your friends whether they thought your new girlfriend is pretty.  How many do you think are going to be brutally honest?



I'm not saying I think previous comments here are valid or not, but in my few months following TUG quite regularly, I really haven't seen TUGgers "hold back" on expressing their true opinions....


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 21, 2009)

Things I would think about.......

(1) How many more school years do you have left?
You really only need week 52 while your kids are school age. This is a EOY so you would only get usage for half of the remaining school years.
Would you be better off renting week 52 for those limited number of years (vs paying a premium purchase price + yearly increasing fees)?

(2) You're assuming that your school aged kids will want to spend week 52 skiing for years to come? 
Perhaps you can rent week 52 if you decide not to use it but that's assuming there will always be future demand for rentals at this resort.

(3) When you decide to sell, will you be ok if you can only get 50% of your original purchase price for week 52?
No one knows where resale prices will be down the road. You'll definitely get more money for week 52 vs a float week but will buyers be willing to pay a large premium.

Good Luck


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 21, 2009)

RLG said:


> Is it really true that EVERY time you go there, you'll want to do so over new years, so that a floating week is completely unacceptable?
> 
> I'd recommend that you rescind, buy a floating ski week, and rent when you absolutely have to go over new years.



You brought up some very good questions that the OP should consider.  However, I did want to correct one thing.  There is no such thing as a "floating ski week" at Valdoro -- *EVERY *ski week at Valdoro is a fixed week, not just 51/52.  You have to be quite lucky to snag any ski week (let alone week 52) at Valdoro if you do not own a fixed ski week.

What happens is that an owner needs to cancel their week, and then it frees up for other HGVC members to get that week.  First off, not that many owners of fixed ski weeks cancel their reservation.  Second, they can cancel anytime, so you don't know when a week will show up as available (anywhere from 9 months out to 1 day out).

Kurt


----------



## RLG (Jan 21, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> You brought up some very good questions that the OP should consider.  However, I did want to correct one thing.  There is no such thing as a "floating ski week" at Valdoro -- *EVERY *ski week at Valdoro is a fixed week, not just 51/52.  You have to be quite lucky to snag any ski week (let alone week 52) at Valdoro if you do not own a fixed ski week.



Thats good information about Valdoro.  However, I was assuming that the OP's desire for a ski week wasn't limited to ONLY Valdoro.  There are lots of other timeshares at Breck and there are lots of other ski resorts with timeshares.

BTW, I don't own at Valdoro but I'm going to be there in March using my HGVC points which cost me a LOT less than the OP was proposing to pay.


----------



## pjerickson (Jan 21, 2009)

Kurt,

I'm not sure where you got your information, but I believe you are wrong. At least I hope you are wrong, as I purchased a floating eoy ski week at Valdoro 2 yrs ago shortly before they closed out.  I have not yet tried to reserve a ski week so I can't say how easy it is to get a reservation, but I did buy direct from the developer and have documentation guaranteeing me a ski week.

Paul


----------



## sml2181 (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to clarify - I assumed that op wanted to own fixed week 52 at the Valdoro. 
In that case, it isn't a matter of buying "just points".
Can you get a cheaper week 52 ski week? Yes, you can - without any problems. However, most popular (Starwood/Hyatt) ski timeshare resorts are not going to be that cheaper for that week. But - who knows what prices will be a year from now...?

I did a quick search for Valdoro resales and I saw one on www.myresortnetwork.com which is an eoy floating ski week. Forgot the price (was also doing other things) but do remember that it was much less than 23K - somehow I can't go to the website anymore otherwise I would have posted the link. 

So, if you can do with a float week - I surely would recommend that. If you can do with a floating week in other locations, I would indeed rescind this HGVC week and look for other options first. 
If you are sure you want that Valdoro week 52 - then I would say it wasn't a very bad deal.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 21, 2009)

pjerickson said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I'm not sure where you got your information, but I believe you are wrong. At least I hope you are wrong, as I purchased a floating eoy ski week at Valdoro 2 yrs ago shortly before they closed out.  I have not yet tried to reserve a ski week so I can't say how easy it is to get a reservation, but I did buy direct from the developer and have documentation guaranteeing me a ski week.
> 
> Paul



That is interesting -- when I did my sales presentation at Valdoro, they said every ski week was fixed.  But then again, that came from a sales rep! (If their lips are moving...) :hysterical:   It looks like I was fed a line (or they didn't know what they were talking about).

So with your floating ski week, how far out in advance can you reserve it?  I assume 12 months (home resort advantage).  Thanks for the insight!

Kurt


----------



## iiderman (Jan 22, 2009)

Feed the Otter, I don't think you overpaid for your week.  We own week 52 in a 3BR.. we bought the week when Valdoro was still just drawings and never regretted it.  I've rented our week 3 times for $4000.  If you try to rent a week 52 in a resort like Valdoro you will see that you will make back the 23K very quickly.  Also every 5 years we get two weeks.. weeks 52 and 53.  You should ask the sales rep if this applies to you and if so get it in writing.  We did and have already enjoyed our first 2 week stay over Xmas and New Years. with the next one coming our way in 2011.


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 22, 2009)

iiderman said:


> Feed the Otter, I don't think you overpaid for your week.  We own week 52 in a 3BR.. we bought the week when Valdoro was still just drawings and never regretted it.  I've rented our week 3 times for $4000.  If you try to rent a week 52 in a resort like Valdoro you will see that you will make back the 23K very quickly.  Also every 5 years we get two weeks.. weeks 52 and 53.  You should ask the sales rep if this applies to you and if so get it in writing.  We did and have already enjoyed our first 2 week stay over Xmas and New Years. with the next one coming our way in 2011.



I am not commenting on overpaying or underpaying...  But here are a few comments on that post:


This purchase is for *even *years, starting in 2010 -- so the 2011 "52/53 week bonus" would not be applicable.

And per the comment: "If you try to rent a week 52 in a resort like Valdoro you will see that you will make back the 23K very quickly." ----- By owning week 52 *EOY*, and with the intention of using it for a wonderful ski trip,  I don't think the statement "make back the 23K very quickly" really applies here either.

Just a few thoughts...


----------



## pjerickson (Jan 22, 2009)

PigsDad said:


> That is interesting -- when I did my sales presentation at Valdoro, they said every ski week was fixed.  But then again, that came from a sales rep! (If their lips are moving...) :hysterical:   It looks like I was fed a line (or they didn't know what they were talking about).
> 
> So with your floating ski week, how far out in advance can you reserve it?  I assume 12 months (home resort advantage).  Thanks for the insight!
> 
> Kurt



Or maybe I was fed a line   As I said, I haven't tried to reserve a ski week yet so this is based on what I was told by the sales rep (your comment applies) and trying to read thru the legalese documentation they gave me. Anyway, it appears I can reserve beginning a year in advance of the start of the ski season (similar to the home resort advantage, but based on the ski season, not calendar year).  It also appears that the window opens for the entire ski season.  I think that means that I can start booking for a week in March about 15 months out.

Unfortunately for me, I was one of the suckers the sales reps prey on.  I overpaid for something that I'm not likely to use much.  Don't get me wrong, I absolutely love Valdoro but I only live about 1 1/2 hours from Breck, so we drive up to ski for the day.  I do like that I can take advantage of the parking and hot tubs on a day use basis, but I probably didn't need to buy a ski week for that.  

Paul


----------



## RLG (Jan 22, 2009)

flyerbobcat said:


> And per the comment: "If you try to rent a week 52 in a resort like Valdoro you will see that you will make back the 23K very quickly." ----- By owning week 52 *EOY*, and with the intention of using it for a wonderful ski trip,  I don't think the statement "make back the 23K very quickly" really applies here either..



Actually I think the original statement reflected the correct way to analyze things.  If the OP absolutely has to have week 52 at Valdoro, his choices are to pay 23k to buy it, or to rent it.  Paying the 23k saves him the difference between the rental cost and the maintenance.  The other poster estimated the rental cost/value at 4k.  If that estimate were correct, the "return" on his 23k is 13%, which is pretty good.  Note that the pretax analysis isn't any different whether he's buying the week to use or to rent out.

I would point out, however, that I think 4k is too high an estimate for rent for week 52 even at a great resort like Valdoro.  I own an even week 52 at Sheraton Mountain Vista and rented it last year for much less than that.


----------



## jlhorne (Jan 22, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> I know that the simple rule of thumb is that resale is the only way to go, but perhaps foolishly I'm hoping this might be the exception to the rule.  For whatever reason I'm fairly at peace with it, but by no means about to turn my back on the adivce of anyone who may know better.
> 
> We have five days to walk away from it.  Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...

You certainly can get points much cheaper. And you may not be able to do much better on the resale market. I think the real question is do you see yourself using your home reservation (eoy) for years to come and being thrilled with it?  You would need to be using it instead of "trading" it in for points.

Look at the numbers. Over twenty years you will have paid (conservatively) 12k for maint fees plus the original 23k. That is 35k for 10 stays.

If you love having that place to go eoy during Christmas and perhaps having family there and $3500 a stay is ok with you, enjoy the heck out of it !


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 22, 2009)

jlhorne said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder...
> You certainly can get points much cheaper. And you may not be able to do much better on the resale market. I think the real question is do you see yourself using your home reservation (eoy) for years to come and being thrilled with it?  You would need to be using it instead of "trading" it in for points.
> Look at the numbers. Over twenty years you will have paid (conservatively) 12k for maint fees plus the original 23k. That is 35k for 10 stays.
> If you love having that place to go eoy during Christmas and perhaps having family there and $3500 a stay is ok with you, enjoy the heck out of it !



Just curious...  Since we are estimating MFs over 20 years, should one consider estimating what he would be able to sell it on the resale market in 20 years, and throw that into the equation?


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 24, 2009)

RLG said:


> You should notice that the comments you're getting are similar to those you'd get if you asked your friends whether they thought your new girlfriend is pretty.  How many do you think are going to be brutally honest?
> 
> I dont agree with the above statement.
> 
> ...


----------



## iiderman (Jan 24, 2009)

RLG, our unit is a 3BR sleeping 8 and as I posted before was successfully rented 3 times for $4000 during week 52.  The resort also rents out the same week for $900 a night plus tax and amazingly enough there are people willing to pay that.  The 2BR should go for less.. probably for around $2700.

If you have to ski week 52 at a quality resort you have only two options, buy it or rent it.  Exhange simply is not an option.  That said 23k is a fair price for what you are getting.


----------



## RLG (Jan 24, 2009)

iiderman said:


> RLG, our unit is a 3BR sleeping 8 and ... rented.. for $4000 during week 52...  The 2BR should go for less.. probably for around $2700.



Sorry, I read your previous post too quickly and didn't notice that yours was a three bedroom unit rather than the two bedroom the OP is buying.  I agree with your 2700 assessment of the rental value for the 2br.  IIRC, that's about what I got for my week 52 last year.  

However, if I update my previous math to reflect a 2700 estimate rental value, the "return" is significantly worse.  The savings from owning, i.e. the difference between rental cost and maintenance, is now only $1700.  That represents a 7.4% return on his 23k.  Not very good given the less than stellar record of holding value for timeshares and the fact that he may not always want to go during new years.


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 24, 2009)

sml2181 said:


> .... And, did they give you an update about the Valdoro River House? I saw the house on a rental website and I think it looks very nice. With the prices they were asking (500K for a week 52/70000 points plus 10K mf's) I can imagine that they needed to rent it out in this economy. I would love to be able to use points to get it for a ski week!



At my owner's update in December I asked the same question of the salesperson. A wealthy individual purchased the property from Hilton(?), outright. The party that owns it is advertising its availability in Brek and perhaps elsewhere. Kildahl


----------



## Kildahl (Jan 24, 2009)

Otter, did some quick checking and looks like a good deal for a fixed ski week at the valley of gold!  Congrats and welcome aboard! Kildahl


----------



## feed the otter (Jan 25, 2009)

*Done Deal*

At the risk of kick starting this discussion once again, I just wanted to let you know how we ended up after all of this (I'm already putting on my suit of armor to deflect the incoming rounds).

Thank you, first off, to everyone--both in favor of and opposed to the purchase--who contributed their thoughts to the process.  Every single idea was helpful in contributing to our decision making process.  I've not been posting on here too terribly long, but what I believe was my first post on here spoke to what a terrific site I thought this was for exactly that reason.

We did go ahead and keep the purchase.  Certainly not because it was the best deal we ever could've gotten on it, and yes it's likewise very reasonable to say that as go the $$$ per point it was awfully pricey.  But the fact of the matter is it is about a perfect fit for what we want/need for our family and the vacations we'd like to take (even if this is just once every two years), and on the chance we can't use it on any given year due to conflicting plans, we are reasonably assured we can rent it to more than cover maintenance fees and not regress financially over it.  Although I think it a stretch to call a timeshare property a sound financial investment as go fiscal rates of return, at least this one has legitimate potential to give back a little at times it is not otherwise workable for us (if we're doing something else on a particular New Year's, etc).  From what I've seen, not too many timeshares are easily rented at times they are not otherwise useable by the owner (to include ours in Hawaii, with which we're still very happy).  Again, we're buying it to use it, but we consider that a nice safety net and even a benefit.

It didn't hurt the desire to buy that our week at Valdoro from which we just returned was like you read about (I'll reply to the post I started looking for information on Valdoro, with some of that feedback, as promised).  I had heard many great things about Valdoro, and just about every single one of them turned out to be true.  I'm sure it MAY not be the nicest or most luxurious TS in Breck, let alone the Colorado Rockies, but it more than satisfied our sense of what we're looking for to take the idea of owning there seriously.  It's easy to see why that property was in high demand to the point of selling out.

There is obviously much more that went into the decision for us, but this at least hits the highlights.

Thanks again for your help.  Feedback is certainly still welcome and appreciated, although at this point I guess it'd be more for the purpose of offering either congratulations or condolences, as appropriate.  I like to think I have a kind heart and a thick skin, so by all means don't hold back either way.

See you on the slopes.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 25, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> At the risk of kick starting this discussion once again, I just wanted to let you know how we ended up after all of this (I'm already putting on my suit of armor to deflect the incoming rounds).
> 
> Thank you, first off, to everyone--both in favor of and opposed to the purchase--who contributed their thoughts to the process.  Every single idea was helpful in contributing to our decision making process.  I've not been posting on here too terribly long, but what I believe was my first post on here spoke to what a terrific site I thought this was for exactly that reason.
> 
> ...



No flames from me. It's a personal decision. There is no right or wrong. It's whatever is best for you and your family.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and your final decision. 
Congratulations on your new purchase   and I hope you have many wonderful family vacations at Valdoro Lodge


----------



## FlyerBobcat (Jan 25, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> .....  We did go ahead and keep the purchase.....



Enjoy the heck out of your purchase.  Congrats! :whoopie:


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 25, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> At the risk of kick starting this discussion once again, I just wanted to let you know how we ended up after all of this (I'm already putting on my suit of armor to deflect the incoming rounds).
> 
> Thank you, first off, to everyone--both in favor of and opposed to the purchase--who contributed their thoughts to the process.  Every single idea was helpful in contributing to our decision making process.  I've not been posting on here too terribly long, but what I believe was my first post on here spoke to what a terrific site I thought this was for exactly that reason.
> 
> ...




Congrats fellow thick-skinned timeshare junkie
..On buying your dream vacation.

The special times you spend with family are priceless.


----------



## cchapin (Jan 25, 2009)

Otter,

If it makes your purchase seem any better.  We purchased (quickly recinded) a 1 BR, fixed week 52, 4800 pts annual fixed plus 4800 pts annual floating (9600 pts total), last march for the hefty price of $42,900.  Fortunately we found TUG and figured out we could have done a lot better on the secondary market.  Having said that, we have been looking for a 2 Br annual fixed week 52 at Valdoro ever since and have yet to find anything much under $40K.  I am not sure how to discount the every other year feature, but in general, I think you got a reasonable deal for that week at that resort.  We have been also monitoring rentals and week 52, 2 bedrooms at Valdoro are pretty scarce, so not sure the rental option would have worked as well for you.  Congrats on your becoming an owner, Valdoro is a great property.


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 25, 2009)

A suggestion to folks who are really interested in skiing Christmas or New Year's: Check out Hyatt.

I have friends who ski every Christmas and/or New Year's week. They're Hyatt owners (resale purchase) and appear to have no problem securing a week at either the Breckenridge or Beaver Creek properties, both of which are basically ski-in/ski-out. One year they did Aspen. They hope to do Northstar at some point in the future.

Now, they're advance planners, and I'd imagine they're calling or going online in the moment they're allowed to, but they have a lot of success.

And the cost-per-week is very low compared to the prices one usually sees for a fixed ski week at a comparable property.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 25, 2009)

cchapin said:


> Otter,
> 
> If it makes your purchase seem any better.  We purchased (quickly recinded) a 1 BR, fixed week 52, 4800 pts annual fixed plus 4800 pts annual floating (9600 pts total), last march for the hefty price of $42,900.  Fortunately we found TUG and figured out we could have done a lot better on the secondary market.  Having said that, we have been looking for a 2 Br annual fixed week 52 at Valdoro ever since and have yet to find anything much under $40K.  I am not sure how to discount the every other year feature, but in general, I think you got a reasonable deal for that week at that resort.  We have been also monitoring rentals and week 52, 2 bedrooms at Valdoro are pretty scarce, so not sure the rental option would have worked as well for you.  Congrats on your becoming an owner, Valdoro is a great property.




Im sorry you missed your chance at Valdoro. Many times in an effort to help, other members will steer prospective buyers toward the cheapest possible denominator.  Many timeshare buyers just want the special place at the special time and misinterpret the advice.  If everyone bought the cheapest resale , you would see Flamingo, Bay club, Dunkeld purchases only. I almost cancelled my HGVC Waik purchase for Flamingo. Im glad I didint. 
Anyway, onward and upward.


----------



## cchapin (Jan 25, 2009)

Benjamin,

No need to feel sorry for us, we're so glad we found TUG in time and were able to recind before the deadline.  I have no regrets in not purchasing from HGVC and am sure we will ultimately find what we are looking for at a fraction of the price.  In the mean time we have managed to find several rentals at other convenient times that have served our needs.  I would never advise anyone to purchase a time share without researching TUG boards first.  I have learned a lot of great info over the last 9 months.


----------



## benjaminb13 (Jan 26, 2009)

cchapin said:


> Benjamin,
> 
> No need to feel sorry for us, we're so glad we found TUG in time and were able to recind before the deadline.  I have no regrets in not purchasing from HGVC and am sure we will ultimately find what we are looking for at a fraction of the price.  In the mean time we have managed to find several rentals at other convenient times that have served our needs.  I would never advise anyone to purchase a time share without researching TUG boards first.  I have learned a lot of great info over the last 9 months.



Try and check out the Hyatt s(HVC) in Colorado. You may find what you are looking


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 26, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> But the fact of the matter is it is about a perfect fit for what we want/need for our family and the vacations we'd like to take


That says it all, IMO.  Congratulations on your decision -- I'm sure you will enjoy many great vacations.

Kurt


----------



## jlhorne (Feb 7, 2009)

feed the otter said:


> At the risk of kick starting this discussion once again, I just wanted to let you know how we ended up after all of this (I'm already putting on my suit of armor to deflect the incoming rounds).
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Congrats on the purchase! I also certainly hope my comments did not sound or feel like incoming artilery, but if they did I apologize.

It sounds like you considered the numbers and it makes sense to you. Timeshare ownership is not always about getting the best deal, but is about being comfortable with economics of your purchase (afterwards) and then going forth and enoying your vacations. I hope you have many GRAND TIMES having christmas vacations in paradise (as the advertising states).


----------



## feed the otter (Feb 7, 2009)

jlhorne said:


> Congrats on the purchase! I also certainly hope my comments did not sound or feel like incoming artilery, but if they did I apologize.



Oh no, not at all.  And no apologies necessary, to be sure.  My saying that was just a lighthearted way of me ensuring the door would stay open to any feedback or advice anyone might continue to want to give.

Neither yours nor anyone else's feedback was offensive or overboard in the slightest.  Even if any of it had been, if for some reason I can't deal with the answers, then I really shouldn't be asking the quesitons.  I can think of no remedy better than brutal honesty, when it comes time to get all the information there is worth considering pursuant to making a decision like that.  I'm far more grateful for everyone taking their time to help with the process, than I ever would be offended by what they said.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## JSparling (Oct 25, 2014)

*EOY Ski - booking window?*

Pulling this one out of the way way back file.

I just closed on a platinum ski week at Valdoro. It's EOY even. So 2016 is my first year of usage. From reading this ancient thread I saw a comment that the entire ski season window opens all at once rather than the standard 12-month rolling window we all know and love. Is that true? If so, how does an EOY owner book? In other words, it could be very confusing since the ski season starts in November and ends in March. Does my "even" year mean I can book a stay in January to March 2016 or in November to December 2016 or does it include what I would call the 2016 "ski season" from November 2016 to March 2017.

If you own annual it may not matter. But for us EOY'ers it definately does. Anyone know the answer? 

And when do I get my points? If booking a ski week in January 2016 is an option then I would have to have access to my points in January 2015. Is that how EOY points work?


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 25, 2014)

*Just purchased at Valdoro Lodge--SANITY CHECK, PLEASE!!!*

i dont know the answer, there are not many Valdoro owners or threads here.  its a complicated ownership, some were sold as fixed ski week plus summer float.  i would suggest a phone call to the resort resale department to get a definitive answer.

Duncan Newland, Managing Broker at 970-547-4071

http://www.valdoro.com/Discover-Ownership.html


----------



## JSparling (Oct 28, 2014)

I talked with Duncan. Thanks for the lead, SmithOp! I got the answer to my two questions:

1. Question: For my EOY even ownership is my "ski season" (the months when I can book my week) in Jan - Mar 2016 and then again Nov to Dec 2016 or is it Nov 2016 - Mar 2017. Answer: It's from Nov 2016 - Mar 2017. So I own the "2016 ski season" which could mean we go skiing in early 2017.

2. Question: Does Valdoro open the booking window for the ski season all at once or is it like all other HGVC properties with a rolling 12-month priority window. Answer: It's the same as all other HGVC's with a rolling 12-month booking window for owners.


----------



## joelisac (Nov 6, 2014)

*Yea right*

I have not been able to book a week anytime during the ski season, even though I own there.  Too many people just let Valdora rent out there week to pay the maintenance fee, and Valdora gets the rest.  I wish I hadn't bought there.  So not only are you competing with the many people who own there, you're also competing with Valdora itself.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 6, 2014)

joelisac said:


> I have not been able to book a week anytime during the ski season, even though I own there.  Too many people just let Valdora rent out there week to pay the maintenance fee, and Valdora gets the rest.  I wish I hadn't bought there.  So not only are you competing with the many people who own there, you're also competing with Valdora itself.


You profile says you only own at Elara; do you also own Valdor*o* as well?

Unless you own a winter fixed or floating week at Valdoro, a Valdoro owner has no advantage booking winter ski time over any other HGVC owner, because you are constrained to the 9-month booking window.  Valdoro ski weeks have very high demand; it is possible to book some time, but you can't be picky and you also need some luck.

Bottom line, if you want to reliably book a ski week at Valdoro, you need to own a ski week at Valdoro in order to get the 12-month booking advantage.

Kurt


----------



## joelisac (Nov 6, 2014)

*Yes*

Yes, I do own a winter week at Valdora.  7000 points ODD years.


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 6, 2014)

feed the otter said:


> Bottom line:  total cost to us of $23,898.90 (including $118.90 loan origination fee.



Not my cup of tea.  Years ago I bought a large 2 bedroom, 2 bath ski Week at Orofino in Dillon which is an easy drive to both Breckenridge and Keystone.  I paid $1,000.  Today you could probably buy it for $500 (or less).  My Son now owns it.

I will readily concede that it is not as nice as what you bought.  On the other hand our Orofino Week is both decent and comfortable and I spent $23,000 (not counting interest and higher MFs) less for a Week we can use every year.  To each his own I guess.

George


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 6, 2014)

joelisac said:


> Yes, I do own a winter week at Valdora.  7000 points ODD years.


So you are saying that you are not able to book your Valdoro Home Week reservation in a 2BR at the 12-month mark on odd years?

Kurt


----------



## joelisac (Nov 6, 2014)

Kurt.  I don't have a home week, floating winter.  So, if I want to book a spring break, I have been unable to.  I don't know how it gets filled so quickly, but it does.  Again, I think most owners turn it over to Valdoro and they will rent a week out of 4 or 5K, pay the owner's maintenance fees, and everybody is happy.  Except for those who are trying to get in.  

When you book, do you book on January 1 for the next March winter season?  Or do you have to wait until March to book the following March?


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 6, 2014)

Ok, that makes a bit more sense.  The 3-4 spring break weeks in March would obviously be the most popular weeks, so you are competing against all the other floating winter week owners for those few March weeks.  

Complicating things, there were also fixed ski weeks sold at Valdoro.  I certainly don't know for sure, but I could easily imagine that they sold more March weeks as fixed, vs. January weeks, further reducing the number of weeks in March that would be available to winter float owners.  You could easily be in the situation where 90% of the winter float week owners are trying to book the 5% of winter float weeks that are actually in March.

Supply and demand at its finest / worst.

Kurt


----------



## JSparling (Nov 6, 2014)

joelisac said:


> I have not been able to book a week anytime during the ski season, even though I own there.  Too many people just let Valdora rent out there week to pay the maintenance fee, and Valdora gets the rest.  I wish I hadn't bought there.  So not only are you competing with the many people who own there, you're also competing with Valdora itself.



That's impossible. If you own a ski week you are guaranteed a ski week as long as you book in the 10, 11, or 12 month window. Once the 9 month window opens you likely won't get anything. But the units are sold based on weeks. So if there are 100 units and 10 ski weeks (just an example for math purposes) then there are 1,000 ski weeks for the 1,000 owners. As long as those 1,000 owners grab their week before the open season window opens then they all are guaranteed a week. What you're saying is there are 1,000 ski weeks and more than 1,000 owners or that Valdoro somehow stole your week and sells it and leaves you outside in the snow without one of their plush robes. That's not possible. You might not get the ski week you want, but that's different then not getting a ski week at all which was your complaint. 

Are you on-line at 12:01 EST when the calendar turns from 366 days out to 365 days out? That's how you have to do it in cases like this even if it costs you some beauty sleep.


----------

